# Wierd Al.....To funny



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought this was funny......Just Thought Id share.
http://www.zombalabelgroup.com/whiteandnerdy/ecardlaunch.html


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL thanks  

I've got good at memorizing "Holy Grail", I could quote it right now. hehehe


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL thanks for sharing!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

should be my theme song.....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Good Stuff


----------

